# Control itunes through bluetooth?



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

Is there anyway to use a bluetooth phone to control itunes in a similar manner that iphones do through a wireless network? 

I have an LG Vu (at&t) and a macbook


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

shot in the dark, but possibly yes. But having a Mac may be the limiter. 

If you have an integrated or USB bluetooth unit for your PC, i know you can use one of the IR programmers to pick up the bluetooth feed instead and program it to itunes controls. but not sure if it'll go yby phonme, or over mac.


----------

